

At 56%, Indians record highest US work visa rejection - koolhead17
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/At-56-Indians-record-highest-US-work-visa-rejection-Report/articleshow/46640791.cms

======
dudul
This article mentions that the rejection rate for China and Mexico was 21% and
22% but fails to give the total amount of petitions that was submitted by
these countries.

India submitted 25,296 and 14,104 were accepted. Fine. Now how many did China
and Mexico submitted? Twice that? Half that? If there was only 5000 petitions
from China isn't it reason enough to explain the difference in acceptance
rate?

"Given that India is globally known for its specialized knowledge pool" I have
never heard that about India. Knowledge of what? Indian workers are used for
cheap outsourcing.

